

Show HN: Infinity - david927
https://vimeo.com/136291755

======
futhey
Interesting. Could I use this to give my existing large dataset (self-hosted)
a nice interface like this?

~~~
david927
Thanks! You would have to import it, though, since the spreadsheet reflects a
new and different data model.

